# WSM and first brisket - HELP



## wittdog (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/fireup2.html#minion
Here is a link talking about the minon method...I would use this to start up the WSM.....add the full chimney....asemble the WSM with the meat in and when the temp gets to 200* start to shut down the bottom 3 vents...when your dome temp is at 250* and holding you are all set to go...hope this helps


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 1, 2006)

muttman, dog is correct. what I personally do, is fill the ring with coals and light about 1/2 chimney. I mix in about 4 chunks of wood in with the coals. Once the chimney is lit and the coals are white spread em over the unlit coals (minion method). I assemble the cooker, add warm or hot water to the pan. Let the therm get up to 200*-250* then put your meat on. Depending on the weather, sometimes I will close 2 bottom vents and keep 1 open, or I will have all 3, 1/2 open. Just play with it until you keep a steady temp I like to smoke briskets between 225* - 240*
Thats about it.


----------



## Griff (Sep 1, 2006)

I'd start a little earlier as well. I think resting a brisket wrapped in foil and then old towels, or a blanket, in a cooler for 1-2 hours before serving really helps.

Griff


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 1, 2006)

muttman05 said:
			
		

> just one other thing. which rack ?



if you're doin just a brisket I usually put it at the top. if you are able to monitor the temps at food level, I don't think it matters where you put it.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 1, 2006)

..... looking around for progress pics.... Hmmmph.


----------



## cleglue (Sep 1, 2006)

Muttman,

I just put a 11 pound brisket on tonight at 10PM myself on the WSM.  I used lump charcoal a few chunks of hickory and 15 briskets.  After the brisket goes through the plateau (when the temperature stalls and you think it is never going to get any higher) or about 165 to 170 I'm going to foil mine and pour about 1/2 cup of some type of BBQ sauce on it.  I'll then take it to 195.  I'll take it off the smoker at 195 and wrap the probably more foil around the brisket and then wrap a towel around the foiled brisket and place it in a dry cooler (igloo) for a minimum of an hour.  If it is time to eat I'll slice it.  It will stay very hot in the dry cooler for a few hours.  I'll then seperate the point from the flat and slice the flat against the grain.  This method has worked for me.  I've only done about 5 or 6 brisket.  

These pictures were done on a Bar-B-Chef offset smoker I have using the foiled method described above.

http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Brisket/
http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Brisket3/

Good luck.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 1, 2006)

update often


----------



## Shawn White (Sep 2, 2006)

what BFD said   

you'll do great ... being as new as your WSM is it might run a bit hotter so watch your temps ... briskets can be done from 225F - 275F IMO so don't sweat it if it's 275F with all bottoms closed and top wide open


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks good. Did you use a dry rub on the hunk o-beef?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 2, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> all the advise given about the minion method is sound.  the only thing i'll add is that in the summer time i only use ~ 15 lit briqettes to get the thing going.  i also use lump.
> 
> this being your first brisket on the wsm and one of you first couple of cooks i'd allow 2 hrs per lb cooking time.  it'll probably be done earlier but you're less likely to be staring down hungry guests and sitting for a few hours in a cooler won't hurt it.
> 
> good luck.



2 hours a pound is a bit heavy unless your including rest time. I just finished an 7 1/2 pound flat in 8 hours. The point is still on, gonna take that to 205*. The flat finished at 195*. It had a little resistance when I slid the thermometer in so I wrapped it in foil and it's restring in the cooler.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 2, 2006)

Nick wrote:





> brian j wrote:
> all the advise given about the minion method is sound. the only thing i'll add is that in the summer time i only use ~ 15 lit briqettes to get the thing going. i also use lump.
> 
> this being your first brisket on the wsm and one of you first couple of cooks i'd allow 2 hrs per lb cooking time. it'll probably be done earlier but you're less likely to be staring down hungry guests and sitting for a few hours in a cooler won't hurt it.
> ...



Just asking, not wanting to start anything but do you separate the flat and the point prior to the cook, or when the point is done to you specs? I've always done the whole, due to cooker restrictions.
Dave


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 2, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Nick wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll usually cook the whole thing then separate. I'm thinking of separating next time because when the brisket is resting my coals are at the end of the cook and usually go out before I can throw the point back on and cook it to where I want it.


----------



## cleglue (Sep 2, 2006)

After you seperate the point from the flat how long or what temperature do you take the point to?  I have a brisket on right now and plan to seperate an put the point back on. The point always seems to need more time because it is very greasy and still has alot of fat in it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 2, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> After you seperate the point from the flat how long or what temperature do you take the point to?  I have a brisket on right now and plan to seperate an put the point back on. The point always seems to need more time because it is very greasy and still has alot of fat in it.



It depends on the size of the brisket.  On a 13 lb whole packer the point could take as long as an additional 4 hours.  Temperature is not a very good measure for doneness (you want to render the fat not get it to a specific temp).  It's more of a feel thing.  After separating it, from the point, you'll want to trim off as much excess fat as posible, reaply rub (for maximum bark) and put back on the smoker.  3-4 hours is a general guideline at temps between 225-250.  Your results may vary.  When done cut in cubes.  I like using a BBQ broth (about 50% BBQ sauce and 50% drippings from the foiled brisket) to spoon over the burnt ends.  Enjoy its good eats!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 2, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Nick wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I seperated the point & flat this time and will from now on. On the WSM, I put the point on the bottom grate and the flat folded over on the thin end on the top grate. The flat came off around 11:15 AM and the point is just about ready to come off now (3:00 PM).


----------



## cleglue (Sep 2, 2006)

Kloset BBQR,

Do you foil the point or not when you put it back on the smoker?
My home computer is giving me grief right now.  I had to get the laptop out to get connected again.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 2, 2006)

Clegue,

No I do not foil the point.  Just let it cook unwrapped till done.  The foil would inhibit bark formation on the newly rubbed areas.

Good luck!


----------



## cleglue (Sep 2, 2006)

Kloset BBQR,

Thanks that is actually what I'm doing.  The point is not foiled.

  BTW I'm doing 3 racks of spare ribs on the offset today.  We'll have enough BBQ for awhile...at least until Monday.


----------

